# Buttons auf ein Hintergrundbild(JFrame) setzen



## Fab1 (2. Nov 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich ein bisschen mit den grafischen Möglichkeiten von Java befassen. Somit hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich für den Anfang erst einmal einen Button auf ein Hintergrundbild(JFrame) setze.

Hier traten allerdings ein paar Probleme auf. 
Nach langen Versuchen hab ich dann mithilfe eines Forum Posts immerhin schon einmal ein Hintergrund Bild hinbekommen. 

Nun möchte ich einen Button mit einem Icon auf das Hintergrundbild setzen. Hört sich eigentlich ja wirklich einfach an. Und trotzdem schaffe ich es nicht.


```
public class Testlauf extends JPanel{
    
	Image image;	
	
	public Testlauf(Image image){
		 
	    this.image = image;
	    
	} 
	
    public static void main (String[] args) {
    	

    	Testlauf hintergrund = new Testlauf(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage("hintergrund.jpg"));
    	
    	JFrame frame = new JFrame("Test");
    	frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    	frame.setSize(810, 630);
    	frame.setLocation(400, 100);
    	
    	frame.add(hintergrund);

    	ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon("button.jpg");
    	JButton button = new JButton(icon);
    	button.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(icon.getIconWidth(), icon.getIconHeight()));
    	
    	JPanel panel = new JPanel();
    	panel.add(button);
 
    	frame.add(panel);
    	
    	frame.setVisible(true);
    }
     
    protected void paintComponent(Graphics g){
 
    	g.drawImage(image,0,0,this);
    	
    }    
}
```

Was es noch zu sagen gibt. Die Bilder ".jpg" werden alle geladen, ich hab es nämlich schon geschafft das Hintergrundbild zu sehen und auch den Button. Nur leider nie beide gleichzeitig. Ich hab schon das Gefühl die mögen sich nicht ;(

Über eine Hilfestellung wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Gast2 (2. Nov 2011)

super.paintComponent(g) musst du auf jedenfall noch aufrufen.
Vielleicht erledigt sich dein Problem dann schon.


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Nov 2011)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> super.paintComponent(g) musst du auf jedenfall noch aufrufen.
> Vielleicht erledigt sich dein Problem dann schon.



Vermutlich nicht, durch das letzte frame.add(panel) wird dein anderes Panel runtergeschmißen 
Warum überhaupt ein zweites Panel? hintergrund.add(button); machts doch auch ?


----------



## Fab1 (2. Nov 2011)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Vermutlich nicht, durch das letzte frame.add(panel) wird dein anderes Panel runtergeschmißen
> Warum überhaupt ein zweites Panel? hintergrund.add(button); machts doch auch ?



Anfangs hatte ich kein Panel. Nur da hat auch nicht funktioniert. Somit dachte ich mir ich mach mal eins und mach die PreferredSize vom Panel auf die Größe des Buttons bzw. Icons das hatte auch nicht funktioniert.
Ich teste es jetzt mal mit super.paintComponent(g) und ohne dem Panel.

Edit: Warum eigentlich 2. Panel? Ist doch nur eins ???:L

Danke soweit.


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Nov 2011)

GEEK hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Warum eigentlich 2. Panel? Ist doch nur eins ???:L
> 
> Danke soweit.



Testlauf extends JPanel{

hast du das auch mitgezählt? 
Und genau das fliegt ja raus bzw wird durch das andere ersetzt! (dadurch wird dann eben auch dein paintComponent nicht aufgerufen)


----------



## Fab1 (2. Nov 2011)

Hoi,

also es funktioniert jetzt. 

Das Problem war, ich hab den Button auf den JFrame gesetzt. Hätte ihn aber auf den hintergrund setzten müssen.

So ich bekomme nun die gewünschte Anzeige. Aber ich hätte noch eine Frage:

Was macht dieser Konstruktor genau? Hab den einfach 1 zu 1 von einem Forum übernommen.


```
(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage("hintergrund.jpg")
```

Danke.

Edit: @ eRaaa nein das hab ich natürlich nicht mitgezählt^^


----------



## Gast2 (2. Nov 2011)

Das ist kein Konstruktor.
Was die beiden Methoden im Detail machen steht in der API:
Toolkit (Java Platform SE 7 )


----------



## Fab1 (2. Nov 2011)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Das ist kein Konstruktor.
> Was die beiden Methoden im Detail machen steht in der API:
> Toolkit (Java Platform SE 7 )



Ja ist es nicht, aber ich hab es bei mir im Code als Konstruktor übergeben 



			
				GEEK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> Testlauf hintergrund = new Testlauf(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage("hintergrund.jpg"));
> ```



Ich schaus mir mal an, danke.


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Nov 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum Toolkit immer noch empfohlen wird. [JAPI]ImageIO[/JAPI] ist doch viel moderner, effizienter und einfacher in der Benutzung.
Grafikdateien laden und anzeigen ? Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## Fab1 (4. Nov 2011)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, warum Toolkit immer noch empfohlen wird. [JAPI]ImageIO[/JAPI] ist doch viel moderner, effizienter und einfacher in der Benutzung.
> Grafikdateien laden und anzeigen ? Byte-Welt Wiki



Meine Java Kenntnisse sind noch relativ mager, da hatte ich mich schon gefreut das es überhaupt geht. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Einsal (1. Sep 2020)

Hallo, 
ich bekomme es auch nicht hin einen JButton auf mein Hintergrundbild zu bekommen.
Ich möchte ein Text Spiel schreiben und habe schon den Start.
Doch ich weis nicht wo ich meine Button hinschreibe das sie gezeigt werden.
Mein Code:

*Die GUI:

[/B]
[CODE]package Game;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

//import sun.awt.AWTAccessor.FrameAccessor;
public class GUI {


    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        
        
        HauptFenster unserFenster = new HauptFenster();
        
        unserFenster.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        unserFenster.setExtendedState(java.awt.Frame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
        //unserFenster.setSize(1000, 1500);
        unserFenster.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        unserFenster.setVisible(true);
        
        
    }
    
    

}
[/CODE]
[B]


Mein HauptFenster:

[/B]
[CODE]package Game;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.GridBagLayout;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class HauptFenster extends JFrame implements ActionListener {
    
    private JButton schliesen;
    private JButton Start;
    private JButton laden;
    private JPanel Buttons;
    //Image image = java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createImage("C:\\Users\\Theristoph\\Documents\\Programme Java\\Game\\Wald.png");
    
    
    public HauptFenster() {
        super("Game");
        
        
        
        Buttons = new JPanel();
        Buttons.setVisible(true);
        Buttons.setBounds(100, 100, 100, 100);
        Buttons.setLayout(null);
        add(Buttons);
        
        /*BackroundStart BS = new BackroundStart();
        BS.setBounds(0,0,1000,1500);
        BS.setVisible(true);
        Buttons.add(BS);*/
        
        
        Start = new JButton ("START");
        Start.setBounds(650, 250, 250, 70);
        Start.addActionListener(this);
        Font schriftart = new Font("Algerian", Font.BOLD , 30);
        Start.setFont(schriftart);
        Buttons.add(Start);
        
        
        
        laden = new JButton ("LADEN");
        laden.addActionListener(this);
        laden.setBounds(650, 350, 250, 70);
        laden.setFont(schriftart);
        Buttons.add(laden);
        
        
        schliesen = new JButton ("SCHLIESEN");
        schliesen.addActionListener(this);
        schliesen.setBounds(650, 450, 250, 70);
        schliesen.setFont(schriftart);
        Buttons.add(schliesen);
        
        
    }
    @Override
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        
        if(e.getSource() == schliesen) {
            this.dispose();
        }
        else if (e.getSource() == Start) {
            
            NeuesFenster F = new NeuesFenster();
            this.dispose();
            
            
        }
        else if (e.getSource() == laden) {
            
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(getParent(), "Jetzt wird geladen");
        }
        
    }
      
        

}
[/CODE]


[B]

Mein Backround:

[/B]
[CODE]package Game;

import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Image;

import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class BackroundStart extends JPanel {
    
    Image img;
    
    public BackroundStart() {
        setFocusable(true);
        ImageIcon u = new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\Theristoph\\Documents\\Programme Java\\Game\\Wald.png");
        img = u.getImage();
        
    }
    
    @Override
    public void paint (Graphics g) {
        
        
        
        super.paint(g);
        Graphics2D f2 = (Graphics2D)g;
        
        f2.drawImage(img, 0, 0, getWidth(),getHeight(), this);
        
        
    }

}
[/CODE]
[B]

Ist wahrscheinlich eine ziemlich triviale Frage, komme dennoch nicht weiter  😅 *


----------



## mihe7 (1. Sep 2020)

1. Packe keine 9 Jahre alten Leichen aus.
2. Überschreibe paintComponent und nicht paint.


----------



## VPChief (1. Sep 2020)

leg doch ein JLabel mit dem Pfad als ContentPane fest und füge da deine Buttons hinzu.


mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> 1. Packe keine 9 Jahre alten Leichen aus.
> 2. Überschreibe paintComponent und nicht paint.


3.Bitte benutze den Java Code oder den Allgemeinen Code statt den Inliner Code, da wird man ja verrückt beim lesen


----------



## Einsal (1. Sep 2020)

tut mir leid, ich dachte das es so richtig ist. beim nächsten mal mache ich es richtig mit dem code   
zum Thema Leichen, ich dachte man sollte lieber ein vorhandenen Thread nehmen, anstatt einen neuen zu öffnen. Denn wenn jmd, wie ich, Google durchforstet stößt man auf zig Threads und ich dachte man könnte das so minimieren. Werde ich beim nächsten mal auch besser machen 😅
Danke auf jedefall für die Antworten, werde es gleich probieren


----------



## VPChief (1. Sep 2020)

Einsal hat gesagt.:


> tut mir leid, ich dachte das es so richtig ist. beim nächsten mal mache ich es richtig mit dem code


war kein vorwurf


----------



## Einsal (2. Sep 2020)

Habe ich nicht als Vorwurf sondern als Rat aufgenommen 
Bräuchte aber dennoch erneut Hilfe.
Habe es jetzt hinbekommen, dass ich auf den neuen Fenster was ich erstelle der Hintergrund liegt und darauf ein Button ist.
Aber auf meinen Anfangs Fenster funktioniert es nicht.
Würdet ihr vielleicht noch einmal über meinen Code schauen und mir sagen was ich diesmal falsch mache  😅 

*Main*

```
package Game;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

        JFrame F = new Frame();

    }

}
```
* 

HauptFesnter*

```
package Game;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class Frame extends JFrame implements ActionListener{
    
    private JLabel MH;
    private JPanel ST;
    private JButton Start;
    private JButton Laden;
    private JButton Schliessen;
    private Icon Picture2;
    
    public Frame() {
        super ("Game");
        
        
        setVisible(true);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setExtendedState(java.awt.Frame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
        setResizable(false);
        
        
        /*Picture2 = new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\Theristoph\\Documents\\Programme Java\\Game\\Wald.png");
        MH = new JLabel(Picture2);
        add(MH);*/

        Font schriftart = new Font("Algerian", Font.BOLD , 30);
        
        
        
        ST = new JPanel();
        ST.setBackground(Color.CYAN);
        ST.setLayout(null);
        ST.setBounds(0, 0, 800, 800);
        add(ST);
        
        Start = new JButton("START");
        Start.setBounds(600, 350, 300, 50);
        Start.setFont(schriftart);
        Start.addActionListener(this);
        ST.add(Start);
        
        Laden = new JButton("LADEN");
        Laden.setBounds(600, 420, 300, 50);
        Laden.setFont(schriftart);
        Laden.addActionListener(this);
        ST.add(Laden);
        
        Schliessen = new JButton("SCHLIESSEN");
        Schliessen.setBounds(600, 490, 300, 50);
        Schliessen.setFont(schriftart);
        Schliessen.addActionListener(this);
        ST.add(Schliessen);
        
        
    }
    
    @Override
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        
        if(e.getSource() == Schliessen) {
            this.dispose();
        }
        else if (e.getSource() == Start) {
            
            NeuesFenster F = new NeuesFenster();
            this.dispose();
            
            
        }
        else if (e.getSource() == Laden) {
            
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(getParent(), "Jetzt wird geladen");
        }
        
    }   
}
```

Hier ist der Hintergrund nur grau

*Fenster was sich öffnet wenn man den StartButton drückt*


```
package Game;

import java.awt.Font;

import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

public class NeuesFenster extends JFrame {
    
    private JLabel MHH;
    private JButton Start;
    
    
    public NeuesFenster() {
        super("Game");
    
    
        setVisible(true);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setExtendedState(java.awt.Frame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
        setResizable(false);
        //setLayout(new Border
        
        Font schriftart = new Font("Algerian", Font.BOLD , 30);
    
        Icon Picture = new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\Theristoph\\Documents\\Programme Java\\Game\\Wald.png");
        MHH = new JLabel(Picture);
        add(MHH);
    
        Start = new JButton("START");
        Start.setBounds(600, 350, 300, 50);
        Start.setFont(schriftart);
        //Start.addActionListener(this);
        MHH.add(Start);
    
    
    }
}
```

Hier wird alles richtig angezeigt

Ich hoffe das ich dieses Mal mit den Code alles richtig gemacht habe, wenn nicht bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## VPChief (2. Sep 2020)

Ich hab jetzt die Starten funktion raus, und eine main klasse gemacht die das aufruft, Deine Code Felder sind richtig
Klasse main:

```
package programme;

public class main {
   
public static void main(String[]args) {
    Frame frame = new Frame();  
    }

}
```


```
package programme;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class Frame extends JFrame implements ActionListener{
   
    private JLabel MH;
    private JPanel ST;
    private JButton Start;
    private JButton Laden;
    private JButton Schliessen;
    private Icon Picture2;
   
 
    public Frame() {
        super ("Game");
       
       
        setVisible(true);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setExtendedState(java.awt.Frame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
        setResizable(false);
       
       
        /*Picture2 = new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\Theristoph\\Documents\\Programme Java\\Game\\Wald.png");
        MH = new JLabel(Picture2);
        add(MH);*/

        Font schriftart = new Font("Algerian", Font.BOLD , 30);
       
       
       
        ST = new JPanel();
        ST.setBackground(Color.CYAN);
        ST.setLayout(null);
        ST.setBounds(0, 0, 800, 800);
        add(ST);
       
        Start = new JButton("START");
        Start.setBounds(600, 350, 300, 50);
        Start.setFont(schriftart);
        Start.addActionListener(this);
        ST.add(Start);
       
        Laden = new JButton("LADEN");
        Laden.setBounds(600, 420, 300, 50);
        Laden.setFont(schriftart);
        Laden.addActionListener(this);
        ST.add(Laden);
       
        Schliessen = new JButton("SCHLIESSEN");
        Schliessen.setBounds(600, 490, 300, 50);
        Schliessen.setFont(schriftart);
        Schliessen.addActionListener(this);
        ST.add(Schliessen);
       
       
    }
   
    @Override
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
       
        if(e.getSource() == Schliessen) {
            this.dispose();
        }
        else if (e.getSource() == Start) {
           
            //
           
           
        }
        else if (e.getSource() == Laden) {
           
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(getParent(), "Jetzt wird geladen");
        }
       
    }  
   


}
```
Funktioniert das so bei dir?


----------



## kneitzel (2. Sep 2020)

Das setVisible(true) an das Ende setzen, wenn alle Elemente hinzugefügt wurden.

Oder alternativ - so Du nach der Anzeige noch Elemente hinzufügen musst: mittels repaint() die neue Darstellung erzwingen. (Teilweise ist auch ein revalidate Aufruf notwendig).


----------



## Einsal (2. Sep 2020)

VPChief hat gesagt.:


> Anhang anzeigen 14003
> Ich hab jetzt die Starten funktion raus, und eine main klasse gemacht die das aufruft, Deine Code Felder sind richtig
> Klasse main:
> 
> ...





Damit habe ich den Hintergrund nur in einer Farbe, aber ich möchte das Bild ja als Hintergrund haben und meine JButtons drauf.



JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Das setVisible(true) an das Ende setzen, wenn alle Elemente hinzugefügt wurden.
> 
> Oder alternativ - so Du nach der Anzeige noch Elemente hinzufügen musst: mittels repaint() die neue Darstellung erzwingen. (Teilweise ist auch ein revalidate Aufruf notwendig).



wenn ich setVisible(true) ans Ende mache, ändert sich auch nichts.

wie ich das genau mit repaint() erzwingen kann weis ich leider nicht und was revalidate ist, weis ich nicht, damit beschäftige ich mich jetzt mal 

Danke erstmal für die Antworten


----------



## VPChief (2. Sep 2020)

Einsal hat gesagt.:


> wie ich das genau mit repaint() erzwingen kann weis ich leider nicht und was revalidate ist, weis ich nicht, damit beschäftige ich mich jetzt mal




```
deinecontentpaneoderlayout.repaint();
deinecontentpaneoderlayout.revalidate();
```


----------



## kneitzel (2. Sep 2020)

Ich habe noch gewisse Probleme, das alles zu verstehen. Ist evtl. das Problem, dass mehrere Elemente sich gegenseitig überlappen?

Wenn Du den auskommentierten Code mit dem JLabel MH aktivierst, dann dürfte das Label ja im Anschluss durch das JPanel verdeckt werden. Daher wäre es wichtig, dass man da den Baum mit den Elementen entsprechend anpasst (also z.B. so ein Label dann in das JPanel packen? Habe mir die ganze Struktur aber nicht im Detail angesehen) oder ggf. die Reihenfolge des Hinzufügens anpasst.


----------



## Einsal (2. Sep 2020)

VPChief hat gesagt.:


> ```
> deinecontentpaneoderlayout.repaint();
> deinecontentpaneoderlayout.revalidate();
> ```



Danke 
leider bringt das auch nichts.
nutze ich repaint, ändert sich nichts, der Hintergrund bleibt grau, keine Hintergrundbild und auch keine Buttons.
bei revalidate kommt zumindest beides zur hälfte, wie auf den Bild zu sehen


ich verstehe nur nicht warum es in der neuesFenster Class funktioniert und in der Frame Class nicht.
schauen für mich vom Code fast identisch aus


----------



## Einsal (2. Sep 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe noch gewisse Probleme, das alles zu verstehen. Ist evtl. das Problem, dass mehrere Elemente sich gegenseitig überlappen?
> 
> Wenn Du den auskommentierten Code mit dem JLabel MH aktivierst, dann dürfte das Label ja im Anschluss durch das JPanel verdeckt werden. Daher wäre es wichtig, dass man da den Baum mit den Elementen entsprechend anpasst (also z.B. so ein Label dann in das JPanel packen? Habe mir die ganze Struktur aber nicht im Detail angesehen) oder ggf. die Reihenfolge des Hinzufügens anpasst.



Ja das war mein Fehler, der auskommentierte Code ist dann natürlich drin und das JPanle add ich zu den JLabel

Hier nochmal der richtige Code


```
package Game;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class Frame extends JFrame implements ActionListener{
    
    private JLabel MH;
    private JPanel ST;
    private JButton Start;
    private JButton Laden;
    private JButton Schliessen;
    //private Icon Picture2;
    
    public Frame() {
        super ("Game");
        
        
        setVisible(true);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setExtendedState(java.awt.Frame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
        setResizable(false);
        
        
        Icon Picture2 = new ImageIcon("C:\\Users\\Theristoph\\Documents\\Programme Java\\Game\\Wald.png");
        MH = new JLabel(Picture2);
        add(MH);

        Font schriftart = new Font("Algerian", Font.BOLD , 30);
        

        
        ST = new JPanel();
       // ST.setBackground(Color.CYAN);
        ST.setLayout(null);
        ST.setBounds(0, 0, 800, 800);
        MH.add(ST);
        
        Start = new JButton("START");
        Start.setBounds(600, 350, 300, 50);
        Start.setFont(schriftart);
        Start.addActionListener(this);
        ST.add(Start);
        
        Laden = new JButton("LADEN");
        Laden.setBounds(600, 420, 300, 50);
        Laden.setFont(schriftart);
        Laden.addActionListener(this);
        ST.add(Laden);
        
        Schliessen = new JButton("SCHLIESSEN");
        Schliessen.setBounds(600, 490, 300, 50);
        Schliessen.setFont(schriftart);
        Schliessen.addActionListener(this);
        ST.add(Schliessen);
        
        MH.revalidate();
    }
    
    @Override
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        
        if(e.getSource() == Schliessen) {
            this.dispose();
        }
        else if (e.getSource() == Start) {
            
            NeuesFenster F = new NeuesFenster();
            this.dispose();
            
            
        }
        else if (e.getSource() == Laden) {
            
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(getParent(), "Jetzt wird geladen");
        }

    }   
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (3. Sep 2020)

Also, ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Du willst ein JPanel haben, das im Hintergrund ein Bild anzeigt. Quick & Dirty sieht eine Implementierung dazu so aus:

```
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class ImagePanel extends JPanel {
    private Image image;

    public void setBackground(Image image) {
        this.image = image;
        repaint();
    }

    @Override
    protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
        if (image != null) {
            g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, null);
        }
    }
}
```

Diese Klasse kannst Du nun überall verwenden, wie jedes andere JPanel auch, z. B.

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.imageio.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Test {

    public void run() {
        ImagePanel panel = new ImagePanel();

        JPanel buttons = new JPanel(new GridLayout(0,1,0,50));
        buttons.setOpaque(false); // Hintergrund des Panels nicht zeichnen
        for (int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
            buttons.add(new JButton("Button " + (i+1)));
        }

        JTextField urlField = new JTextField(50);
        urlField.addActionListener(e -> {
            try {
                URL url = new URL(urlField.getText());
                panel.setBackground(ImageIO.read(url));
            } catch (IOException ex) {
                ex.printStackTrace();
            }
        });

        panel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        panel.add(buttons);
        panel.add(urlField, BorderLayout.SOUTH);

        JFrame frame = new JFrame();
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
        frame.add(panel);
        frame.setSize(800, 600);
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        SwingUtilities.invokeLater(() -> new Test().run());
    }
}
```

Wenn Du in das Textfeld eine URL eingibst und mit Return bestätigst, wird das Hintergrundbild gesetzt, z. B. liefert https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...docia_Balloon_Inflating_Wikimedia_Commons.JPG folgendes:


----------



## Einsal (3. Sep 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe die ihr euch gemacht habt, ich finde es super das man als Anfänger so viel Hilfe von euch bekommt.
Ich habe es jetzt Dank euch endlich hin bekommen. Mein JPanel hatte nicht die richtigen Werte, ich habe .setOpaque(false); vergessen und mit der .revalidate(); habe ich jetzt auch in dieser Class es geschafft das Hintergrundbild anzuzeigen.

Vielen Dank noch einmal 👍👍👍


----------

